# Ideas for miniatures storage



## Rob Fasanello (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello All,

Would anyone be able to recommend any good products that can be used to store WizKids D&D miniatures?  I've found a number of companies that offer cases built for Warhammer or Star Wars products, but nothing specific to D&D minis.  I'm not able to build something from scratch - i'm all thumbs basically.

Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Regards,
R


----------



## MNblockhead (Jun 14, 2017)

I use Plastic Parts Storage Hardware and Craft Cabinets from Akro Mills (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LDH3JC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1). You can get the 64 drawer cabinet for under $30 and free 2-day shipping (in the US at least). It is create for storing minis, pogs, markers etc. I can pull the drawers out and stack them when getting ready for a game. I DM from home. These are not something you would want to travel with. 

If you are looking for an inexpensive way to travel with minis and other DM tools, look for deals at Home Depot, Walmart, etc. on large fishing tackle boxes—Plano has some good options. E.g.: https://thelearningdm.com/2011/05/24/how-i-learned-to-stay-organized-the-dd-box/

DM David also has some examples of how to use Bento Boxes and portal storage cases with removable dividers: http://dmdavid.com/tag/photo-guide-to-dungeon-masters-tools-2/


----------



## Rob Fasanello (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey thanks Minnesota!  Much appreciate the links and the response.  Both solutions look perfect.


----------



## Jester David (Jun 19, 2017)

Rob Fasanello said:


> Would anyone be able to recommend any good products that can be used to store WizKids D&D miniatures?




Hey, I second the below:


MNblockhead said:


> If you are looking for an inexpensive way to travel with minis and other DM tools, look for deals at Home Depot, Walmart, etc. on large fishing tackle boxes—Plano has some good options. E.g.: https://thelearningdm.com/2011/05/24/how-i-learned-to-stay-organized-the-dd-box/




Plano Stowaway tend to be good. You can often get them in stacks of 4 on Amazon, and are cheap. And modular enough that you can customize the areas. And if you need to bring one or two, they're easy enough to transport.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 19, 2017)

I just put my plastic minis in Sterlite stacking drawers for storage, and ArtBin boxes for transporting them to games, if I need to.

http://m.sterilite.com/mobile.html?ProductCategory=19§ion=1
http://www.michaels.com/artbin---essentials-3-tray-box/D015638S.html#pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=25


----------



## nightwind1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Plano tackle box with foam cut to fit the spaces.


----------



## BattleMats (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd also say Plano Stowaway, they're really versatile.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jun 22, 2017)

Now that I'm almost at I-don't-give-a-s**t  age, I thought it would be funny to carry a kitchen cabinet drawer full of minis to a convention. Just bungee-cord it to my roller bag. 

Just to mess with folks.  That and hand out graph paper at the start of the game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2017)

Graph paper is _essential_ to TTRPGs.


----------



## darjr (Jun 22, 2017)

Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## norbertJones (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey, MNblockhead your Idea ain’t bad. But for me, I would like to make a custom storage area for the D&D or any other material that I wanna store or carry around. In that way I don’t lose any amount of space and all my things would be in a compatible storage. And for this I have a good service that I had been using for the past few years, the best builders of custom cabinet in Newmarket. They provide an assistance to all the sort of cabinetry as per the needs and necessities of the customer. They are customer friendly and help understand the need and also suggest better options if available. They don’t force their idea into us but incorporates our idea into theirs.


----------



## dunlin (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry if that's not true, but the last post sounds a bit like a bot 

Anyway, wouldn't standard wargaming cases and boxes work for WizKids, too? I'm thinking about something like that: https://www.safeandsound.pl/en_GB/index. In the end, a miniature is a miniature.


----------



## norbertJones (Jul 6, 2017)

dunlin said:


> Sorry if that's not true, but the last post sounds a bit like a bot




Sorry dunlin. I ain't a bot. I just suggested what I usually does and they have helps me out most of the times.


----------



## armycase123 (Dec 2, 2019)

I have been using one from the cases from Army Case for a long time now. I can highly recommend it since it is solid and has been through a lot of travels and adventures with me 

https://shop.army-case.com/


----------



## Merifluous (Dec 2, 2019)

i found an old card catalog on facebook marketplace. It works great and looks a lot cooler than plastic tackle boxes I used to use.


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, the plastic storage bins are a must have. I've been collecting for a while now, so I actually have my bins labeled by monster types, so there's Humanoids, Plant Things, Giants, Ogres & Trolls, PCs & NPCs, Flying Things, Dragons, Abominations & Constructs, Undead, etc.  That's just for the plastic monsters of course, any metal ones are in a padded case.


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 2, 2019)

I've recently got into the habit of organizing individual sessions into gallon zip lock bags, or sandwich bags.  I tend to use a lot of miniatures and it really helps keep stuff organized at the table for quick retrieval.  I'll lump props I'm going to use into the same bag.


----------



## jasper (Dec 3, 2019)

the feldherr boxes are good for storage but not transportation.


----------



## Imaculata (Dec 8, 2019)

I tend to use these old wooden lettercabinets (not sure what they are called in English), which I've attached to the wall of my livingroom.







The trick is to find one that is of the right size to fit Wizkids minis, and obviously a lot of the larger miniatures are not going to fit. But these cabinets are perfect for storing medium sized creatures and most dungeon decor.


----------



## jasper (Dec 11, 2019)

Sometimes they are called Shadow boxes.


----------



## ced1106 (Dec 11, 2019)

Plastic plano boxes from Walmart or Michael's for me!

If the paintjob is only tabletop and the mini's plastic, you can also use poster putty to stick the mini's in a box. Stick them on the _lid_ and store upside down. Open upside down for easy removal.


----------



## The Green Hermit (Jan 7, 2020)

Rob Fasanello said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Would anyone be able to recommend any good products that can be used to store WizKids D&D miniatures?  I've found a number of companies that offer cases built for Warhammer or Star Wars products, but nothing specific to D&D minis.  I'm not able to build something from scratch - i'm all thumbs basically.
> 
> ...




I don't have a lot of minis, but what I have found works for those that I do have is a floss box (found at Joanne's/Michaels's) padded with 1/4" foam cut to size.


----------



## miniature (Apr 30, 2020)

I prefer A-Case bag to storage my minis Miniature carrying case | Storage/Travel Cases | A-case Army


----------



## Fenris-77 (Apr 30, 2020)

You can use peel and stick magnet to store a lot of minis in not a lot of space. This works especially well for plastic figs. No need for compartments or foam or anything, the magnet keeps them in place but it's not strong enough that picking the mini up runs the risk of pulling it off the base. There's also a side benefit for people who play on whiteboards, as those are often magnetic, so this also helps your figs stay in place during combats.


----------

